
A programming language based on the one-liners of Arnold Schwarzenegger - aloukissas
https://lhartikk.github.io/ArnoldC/
======
tgv
Here's the hello world of technical interviews in ArnoldC:

    
    
        IT'S SHOWTIME
        HEY CHRISTMAS TREE JOHN
        YOU SET US UP @NO PROBLEMO
        HEY CHRISTMAS TREE SARAH
        YOU SET US UP @I LIED
        GET TO THE CHOPPER SARAH
        HERE IS MY INVITATION JOHN
        LET OFF SOME STEAM BENNET 100
        ENOUGH TALK
        STICK AROUND SARAH
        GET TO THE CHOPPER SARAH
        HERE IS MY INVITATION JOHN
        HE HAD TO SPLIT 15
        YOU'RE FIRED 15
        GET DOWN JOHN
        YOU ARE NOT YOU YOU ARE ME 0
        ENOUGH TALK
        BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE SARAH
        TALK TO THE HAND "FizzBuzz"
        BULLSHIT
        GET TO THE CHOPPER SARAH
        HERE IS MY INVITATION JOHN
        HE HAD TO SPLIT 5
        YOU'RE FIRED 5
        GET DOWN JOHN
        YOU ARE NOT YOU YOU ARE ME 0
        ENOUGH TALK
        BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE SARAH
        TALK TO THE HAND "Buzz"
        BULLSHIT
        GET TO THE CHOPPER SARAH
        HERE IS MY INVITATION JOHN
        HE HAD TO SPLIT 3
        YOU'RE FIRED 3
        GET DOWN JOHN
        YOU ARE NOT YOU YOU ARE ME 0
        ENOUGH TALK
        BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE SARAH
        TALK TO THE HAND "Fizz"
        BULLSHIT
        TALK TO THE HAND JOHN
        YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC
        YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC
        YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC
        GET TO THE CHOPPER JOHN
        HERE IS MY INVITATION 1
        GET UP JOHN
        ENOUGH TALK
        GET TO THE CHOPPER SARAH
        HERE IS MY INVITATION JOHN
        LET OFF SOME STEAM BENNET 100
        ENOUGH TALK
        CHILL
        YOU HAVE BEEN TERMINATED

~~~
Iwan-Zotow
You forgot KOKAINUM and HOOLIGANY

------
pierrec
This could be a new genre of highly experimental cinema. Turn a program into a
short film by replacing each one-liner by its corresponding video clip. You'll
need to figure something out for variable names, strings and numbers, though.
Maybe just use those that can also be sourced from Schwarzenegger clips.

------
chabes
Was hoping there was a “who is your daddy and what does he do?”

~~~
tmacro
That will be added when they do a unit testing framework

~~~
twic
Used to find the superclass of a type, surely?

------
joeax
Some possible language extensions:

NewObject = IT'S NOT A TUMOR

DeallocateObject = YOU'VE JUST BEEN ERASED

WriteToFile = COME WITH ME IF YOU WANT TO LIVE

------
zxcvbn4038
whatIsBestInLife = [ “Crush Your Enemies”, “See Them Driven Before You”, “Hear
The lamentation Of Their Women” ] If ItsJudgementDay then...

I can get into this, it’s what JavaScript should have been. Much better then
that Samuel L Jackson language with only one statement...

------
wruza
So wordy they must have name it CONAN.

------
isuckatcoding
Someone should tweet this at Arnold (but not sure he’ll understand)

~~~
fortran77
He only speaks 6502 Assembly Language.

------
aloukissas
Does "I'll be back" equate to a do-while loop? :)

~~~
joekrill
"I'LL BE BACK" is "return". "STICK AROUND" is "while", according to the list
of keywords: here:[https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC#brief-overview-of-the-
ke...](https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC#brief-overview-of-the-keywords)

------
Speakeasys
All PR requests should require the comment “I’ll be back”.

------
dpau
all that's left is to hook in audio files so we can review code in arnold's
voice

------
bryanrasmussen
I would like to know what "consider that a divorce" does.

~~~
dokem
Fork()

------
tabtab
When is SamuelJackson++ coming out?

------
draklor40
Hastala Vista to exit the program!

------
Iwan-Zotow
Kokainum!

should generate exception, I would guess

------
juststeve
Is this production ready?

